# Bodybuilding with crohns disease. Can any one help with a bulking diet???!



## AshFletch (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi guys , just been diagnosed with crohn's disease after loosing 16kg and not training for the last 6 month's its like day one in the gym, plus not being able to demolish all foods as normal is a real ball breaker! If any one that knows about crohns disease and could help me with a diet plan it would be massively appreciated. From what iv been told its mainly keeping away from gluten, dairy and keeping red meat minimal.

Thanks Ash


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/259897-crohns-disease.html

This discussion may be of use to you mate, sorry to hear of your illness.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

There's a woman who's a personal trainer in America who has that and a million other things she looks amazing and a huge following she's open to contacting her privately as many do from all over the world who have this disease and she's very helpful or you might just want to read her stuff...she's competed successfully and has a fab body so she's doing something right! Her name is jenn aguirre she's written a piece called 'who's Jenn' which explains her illness and how she deals with it what she eats etc and her training regime is insane she's also extremely positive .....it might just help have a look


----------



## AshFletch (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

AshFletch said:


> Hi guys , just been diagnosed with crohn's disease after loosing 16kg and not training for the last 6 month's its like day one in the gym, plus not being able to demolish all foods as normal is a real ball breaker! If any one that knows about crohns disease and could help me with a diet plan it would be massively appreciated. From what iv been told its mainly keeping away from gluten, dairy and keeping red meat minimal.
> 
> Thanks Ash


Iv Crohn's mate. Diagnosed mid last year, weight up and down each flare resulting in 15 or so pounds of loss.

Are you on a specific diet atm or on any meds? Flared or remission? Long term medication plan or men free?


----------



## AshFletch (Sep 26, 2014)

Iv only just been given prednisolone on a reducing dose and pentasa been taking them for just over a week now and they seem to be working , the Dr hasn't told me anything about diet wise apart from cut smoking out. Basically everything im finding out is through my own research on the internet.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

AshFletch said:


> Iv only just been given prednisolone on a reducing dose and pentasa been taking them for just over a week now and they seem to be working , the Dr hasn't told me anything about diet wise apart from cut smoking out. Basically everything im finding out is through my own research on the internet.


Ok well best bit of advise - long term stay medication free. The drugs they will offer you (depending on severity over your lifetime) will do more damage to your body than good. Especially once we start talking about biological drugs.

Use the Prednisolone and pentassa (entocort?) to get in remission but whilst on these drugs adopt a low residue diet.

Low residue means a diet consisting of foods that are digested and absorbed almost entirely in the stomach and produce very little stool volume. Depending where your Crohns is located in the GI tract this will give your bowels a rest. Initially just boiled chicken. You can add plain boiled basmati rice after a week or two along with boiled green beans. Ideally during the first week you want to be drinking the ensure shakes to make sure you are getting all the micronutrients you need. You can continue them to keep calories up (400 kcal per 200ml). I keep stock of these in my fridge in case I flare.

Continue this this rather boring diet until the course of steroids is finished. Then start adding fats - EVOO, coconut oil and oven baked salmon.

If you pass 4 weeks without a hint of trouble you can start adding more foods in. I realise this sounds boring as hell but please trust me, do this once now and be set for life. Rely on drugs now and be prepared to flare constantly and be on and off drugs that ultimately will ruin your quality of life.

Last year that's all I could eat. Now my diet is almost where it was before I was diagnosed bar gluten, wheat and lactose. No alcohol and no NSAIDS. Potatoes, rice, gluten free products (tonnes) and a little red meat here and there. Buy a couple of recipe books off amazon.

If you need any advice post here until you can send PMs then PM me. I had some great advice when I was first diagnosed and my life is fairly normal again now. Honestly, steroids don't help, orals especially and I have to avoid Tren but other than the odd hiccup I haven't flared badly this year at all.

Minor flare recently self inflicted by tren but because I know my disease now I was back on track within 4 weeks minus 15lbs or so lol.

Just potentially be prepared for a life of yoyo weight and if you think being super lean from it is a blessing wait until you flare whilst lean and see your muscle vanish. Trust me that sucked for me lol


----------



## AshFletch (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advice 

I still have the low residue diet print out you get from the hospital prior to getting an endoscopy so iv been trying to stick with that since pre endoscopy , but throwing a few treats in (red meat) every few days. It seems to be that everyone that i'v read up on is different with their tolerances/symptoms. Its a daunting thing being diagnosed with it especially if your into building muscle, so ill be taking any advice i can get seriously.

What are you like with protien/weight gain shakes as some of the forums are saying stay away from dairy aswel as gluten and things ??


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

AshFletch said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> I still have the low residue diet print out you get from the hospital prior to getting an endoscopy so iv been trying to stick with that since pre endoscopy , but throwing a few treats in (red meat) every few days. It seems to be that everyone that i'v read up on is different with their tolerances/symptoms. Its a daunting thing being diagnosed with it especially if your into building muscle, so ill be taking any advice i can get seriously.
> 
> What are you like with protien/weight gain shakes as some of the forums are saying stay away from dairy aswel as gluten and things ??


What have they given you because honestly in the UK half of the dietician are clueless. Most gastroenterologists just want to shove you full of drugs too. I see Dr Colin Ainley at the royal london as well as privately and he is really good.

I can only use isolate. As time goes on you will probably develop intolerances due to scar tissue, drugs and bacteria balance. Just part of the disease. That's why it's best to stay plain to start. Red meat can be hard whilst healing due to digestion time and also saturated fat can wreak havoc early on.

You can still maintain a good body though once you learn your digestive system.


----------

